# Validation accès iCloud sur iMac



## Zery (20 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum car j’ai un petit problème sur la validation de l’accès iCloud :
- iCloud m’accepte bien sur iMac avec mon mot de passe identifiant Apple.
- Maïs une fois que j’ai le code de validation à 6 chiffres par mon iPhone, je ne vois pas où saisir le mot de passe ainsi que le code.
Voilà mon problème et merci d’avance pour m’aider.
Zery


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Août 2019)

Si je me rappelle bien, il faut que tu ouvres https://www.icloud.com sur ton mac.


----------



## Zery (27 Août 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien, il faut que tu ouvres https://www.icloud.com sur ton mac.


Bonjour nicomarcos,
Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse. J’ai pu régler mon problème en faisant la mise à jour de mon iMac :
( High Sierra et Mojave )
Tout est revenu dans l’ordre.
Merci encore
Zery


----------

